# SSRIs and Opiates?



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Howdy, y'all.

I've been taking Paxil for about three weeks and I think its helping. Hoooowever, I'd still like the 'prn' help that opiates provide for really difficult situations. I have a legitimate medical condition for which I can get oxy prescribed, but prefer using marijuana for my pain, so I dont normally go to the trouble of getting my script. 

Now my ex girlfriend invited me to her sorority formal and I'd like to go so I can chat up her sisters who dont have dates(haha), but I dont think it'll go to smoothly unless I have a bit of oxy doin its thing for me.

I've read that the euphoric effects of oxycodone are negated by ssris... anybody have any first hand experience with this?

It is safe to take oxycodone and Paxil, correct?


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I've recently taken Oxycotin and I'm currently on 20mg of Celexa. I felt so relaxed. Almost a couchlock feeling one might get after smoking some good weed. One thing I wouldn't do though is drive. I felt my coordination wasn't great while I was on it.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I saw a study the other day that said St Johns Wort interfered with opioids and made them less effective, and another one that suggested serotonin syndrome was possible with just SSRIs and certain opiates including oxycodone. Can't find them right now but they were both on pubmed. 

It'd probably be okay though.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for your input, you twos.



Under17 said:


> I saw a study the other day that said St Johns Wort interfered with opioids and made them less effective, and another one that suggested serotonin syndrome was possible with just SSRIs and certain opiates including oxycodone. Can't find them right now but they were both on pubmed.
> 
> It'd probably be okay though.


I know that Tramadol(Ultram) is _very_ dangerous to take with SSRIs, but it works a bit differently than some of the others...


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I did lots of codeine and tramadol at high doses (600mg+ with codeine, can't remember how much tramadol I took but I remember pulling a House and just throwing a handful in my mouth) when I was on sertraline and it didn't do me any harm.

I'm not entirely sure about oxycodone, though I honestly doubt it could do any harm. I'd search on Bluelight to be sure.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

My experience has been with 50-100mg zoloft and up to 900mg daily of tramadol, but usually 400mg daily. Needless to say I have a more than mild addiction to opiates.

I am on day 4 kicking a 1 1/2 yr kratom habit (20-40g daily), and there's just nothing as comforting as opiates, opioids, or similar. I feel so empty and depressed.

Stay far away from tramadol if you have addiction problems. Coming off tramadol is like coming off an opiate while coming off an SSRI. Very uncomfortable and depressing.

I, however, do agree that opiates have major potential, and I don't see whats so life threatening about taking a moderate dose of an opiate to combat depression and anxiety. How could it be worse than taking SSRI, antipsychotics, and benzos all of which I've been on for a while.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Its safe to take the two together as long as you only take Oxycodone on a PRN basis. It's highly addictive and has serious long term usage side effects. I PMed you about the rest of my views.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

bazinga said:


> My experience has been with 50-100mg zoloft and up to 900mg daily of tramadol, but usually 400mg daily. Needless to say I have a more than mild addiction to opiates.
> 
> I am on day 4 kicking a 1 1/2 yr kratom habit (20-40g daily), and there's just nothing as comforting as opiates, opioids, or similar. I feel so empty and depressed.
> 
> Stay far away from tramadol if you have addiction problems. Coming off tramadol is like coming off an opiate while coming off an SSRI. Very uncomfortable and depressing.


I must not have the genetic predisposition for opiate addiction becuase I once blew through 2800 mg of Tramadol in two weeks(when I had some very tedious+painful work to do) and just stopped cold turkey without any negative effect whatsoever. I actually threw away like 50 pills because they just didn't do anything for me anymore and got boring.

That was about six months ago and I havent had any interest in Tramadol since...



Dr House said:


> Its safe to take the two together as long as you only take Oxycodone on a PRN basis. It's highly addictive and has serious long term usage side effects. I PMed you about the rest of my views.


I appreciate your input, sir.:thanks


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr House said:


> serious long term usage side effects


Please tell me about these as well.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Fecal impaction perhaps :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hulgil said:


> Please tell me about these as well.


Tolerance, dependence, and the worst of them all, your androgens like testosterone are depleted to extreme levels. The only way to treat that is to take hormone supplements which have very serious side effects of their own, including sterilization(aka you can never have kids).


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I did a test run with a measly 5 mg tonight and I can definitely say that there is no reduction in the euphoric effects...

I actually feel like I took much more than that, but it could be due to the few months of abstaining.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Tolerance, dependence, and the worst of them all, your androgens like testosterone are depleted to extreme levels. The only way to treat that is to take hormone supplements which have very serious side effects of their own, including sterilization(aka you can never have kids).


Gotcha. Thanks.

Tolerance and dependence aren't harmful in and of themselves, though they can be huge problems. Androgen depletion seems more serious, although beyond decreased sex drive I don't know what this would cause.

Google has told me that the depletion only occurs with large doses for long periods of time, and is not serious in many cases, but that was about Suboxone specifically, which might have less effect than oxycodone in this area.

I'd still maintain long-term use of opioids is largely benign; there doesn't seem to be much hesitancy in the medical profession to prescribe them, other than concern about addiction.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hulgil said:


> Gotcha. Thanks.
> 
> Tolerance and dependence aren't harmful in and of themselves, though they can be huge problems. Androgen depletion seems more serious, although beyond decreased sex drive I don't know what this would cause.
> 
> ...


You can also accidentally OD if your chasing a high, because the dosage to get high may be past the dosage to OD in some cases. This is why heroin addicts die most of the time.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

FoCo said:


> Howdy, y'all.
> 
> I've been taking Paxil for about three weeks and I think its helping. Hoooowever, I'd still like the 'prn' help that opiates provide for really difficult situations. I have a legitimate medical condition for which I can get oxy prescribed, but prefer using marijuana for my pain, so I dont normally go to the trouble of getting my script.
> 
> ...


I cannot speak for oxy on paxil but I take zoloft another ssri like paxil and celexa. Both killed the euphoria I got from opiates mainly oxycodone. I'm still on zoloft though because of that I now cut down my Oxy majorly which is a GOOD thing for me.


----------

